# How can I shape my eyebrows without plucking them?!



## girlyboy9 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey all,

A lot of you may remember me from my last post about helping me with my makeup/style to help this boy look like a girl




. Well I got tons of (awesome) advice, and most said I need to do my brows.

I work and I cant really afford to pluck them into a fine feminine arch, so how can I shape my brows and give them a nice arch and feminine look without plucking them? Does anyone know? I think if I could figure that out it would greatly enhance my look. I've attached a pic so you can all see my horrible brows





Thank you so much all!

xoxo

Christina


----------



## Karren (Jul 17, 2009)

Ust go ahead and pluck them.. Do a few hairs a day and over time they will be down to a femish thiness and no one will have even noticed..

Mine are very thin all the time and I look clean cut in guy mode and very nice enfemme..


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 17, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the makeup forum?

Anywho - get brow gel in either clear or one close to your hair shade.

It helps shape them and keeps them in place. Revlon carries one.

I would suggest cleaning them up by getting them waxed somewhere.

My friend does it and his looks really nice and still doesn't look feminine.

I'd recommend that instead of plucking for men anytime!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 17, 2009)

sry



. I didnt know there were so many different forums!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 17, 2009)

No worries GirlyBoy



. Hmm I just figured it went here bc it had to do with facial hair.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, moved it again. You can pluck a few hairs a day or like Celly suggested get them cleaned up by a pro, it still wouldn't look feminine. An eyebrow gel can also hold them in place.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 17, 2009)

You really think it belongs in bath beauty and fragrance? I just want to make sure I get a few responses haha



.

Could I get a very feminine look with eyebrow gel without plucking them though? Most articles I find want you to pluck and then use the geL


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 18, 2009)

you should probably shape them a little bit. yu have pretty thick brows, so nobody should notice if you take a few hairs out at a time. don't pluck the top much though, just underneath.

brow gel would also help.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 18, 2009)

If you dont want to pluck Use the clear gell And with the mascara wand Brush Up ward And try n make em stick to a tapered lpoint at the end you can also use a lil hairspray to make sure they stay and hold em a little untill they dry............This wont give you a complete thin arched shape but it will tame them and give some sort of arch!





Than lets not forget the power of Eyebrow pencil You can just add hairlike strokes to make the brows appear longer with a point and to only shade an arched look


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey thanks monet!

So with the eyebrow pencil, just draw in some of my brow to try and get it to come to more of a point at the end then? I wish there was a tut on this


----------



## Aprill (Jul 18, 2009)

You guys have some excellent advice....anyone wanna do a tut?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry Girly Boy If I didnt explain right but you got it Use the pencil to enhance and create the shape you desire ! I wish I knew how to do a tut never done one before !! lol Hmmm Im gona see If I can Figure it out Like those Picture tuts I always see ..............I;ll see what I ccan do!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol ok thansk monet! i bought an eyebrow comb and tried to use it with some hair spray, it didnt work at all


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

You should try threading


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol ok thansk monet! i bought an eyebrow comb and tried to use it with some hair spray, it didnt work at all



You start off with a Clear gel first Or wax &amp; Than finish with hair spray lol Sorry I didnt mean Use it alone!!!! Anywho My lil bro is Back from caqmping So Ill convince him to let me use him for a tut lol since I have no eyebrows lol


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol well it doesnt seem like my brow hairs are long enough to be styled, or more theres just so many stray hairs its hard to get a good arch. Whats threading?


----------



## Darla (Jul 21, 2009)

You know I still think a small amount of plucking is necessary to remove stray hairs. Most guys have more of those random hairs, at least more than most girls. IMO


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 23, 2009)

I also agree that you should start off by plucking away with the strays. Then progressively work them to where you feel good about yourself over time to break in those persons around you that make you feel uncomfortable. Remember, you are doing this for yourself and not for them.


----------



## Chimeracc (Aug 10, 2009)

Threading is a best way Did you try it


----------

